# Alaska Afternoon



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Just spent a week on a cruise from Vancouver to Anchorage. Docked at Skagway for a day and noticed some locals fishing an inlet as I was walking into town. Ended up buying a $30.00 combo rod and reel along with 4 lures at the local hardware store. $20.00 day license and I was set for afternoon. Turned out to be a good decision. We caught 11 pink salmon in about 3 hrs.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

That is awesome!! Cool fish.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Few more pics


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Were you able to take them back on to the Ship?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

AJ13 said:


> Were you able to take them back on to the Ship?


I doubt it, not to mention that most look very ripe and rotten as far as edibility goes.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

$30 combo rod and reel, a $20 license and a couple lures! Now that's fishing Alaska on the cheap! Looks like you had a blast.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Funny...I just returned from an Alaskan cruise too...I didn't fish in Skagway but sure recognize that little pond you are fishing. When I was there, it was loaded with pinks and the chums were getting pretty ugly.

I was more tempted to fish in Ketchikan....I liked the stream better and you could get away from the people a little easier. But, it is always fun to catch salmon.


----------

